# Using a styrofoam container for breeding?



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I am still in the very early planning stages for (an attempt at) breeding my pair.
Searching around for information online, I saw this suggested highly as a breeding method and wanted to get opinions on it. It sounds quite good in theory. I guess it is fairly common for breeding in the summer in Japan.

Using a large styrofoam container apparently makes it easy for the male to spot fallen eggs and fry, for the breeder to see the fry, and to keep the temperature stable if raising the fry outdoors (no quick changes in temp even overnight).
Plus, it is incredibly cheap and reflects light well to help plants grow. 
It seems like there are nothing but positives to it. :lol: 

Anyone ever tried anything like this? Any opinions on the idea?


----------



## BettaDude (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't think that breeding in styrofoam container would be a good idea..

if you want another type of container to breed in, you can use 5gl buckets..
they are easier to breed in, and they keep a warm temperature ..


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I am curious about _why_ it would be a bad idea. In the talk about it, it seems that there are nothing but positives.
I have never bred, so I don't know what is best for this sort of thing. They sell large styrofoam containers for fish keeping and breeding here, so it wouldn't be a random container. An example: http://www.shopping-charm.jp/ItemDetail.aspx?tid=18&catId=6043000000&itemId=88590


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Aren't betta eggs white and look like grains of salt? If they are, with a white Styrofoam container, wouldn't it make it harder for the male to find any fallen eggs?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use styrofoam container outside in the summer for spawning and they work really good-I used a large one on a slope for an experiment-I tested water dept choice by the male-(_he picked the deeper water_) Fish have a sense organ called the lateral line that helps them find things and keeps them from running into things...etc.....works somewhat like echo location......

I also use a few inches of oak leaf litter on the bottom of all my outside containers I use for spawning-generally the water is a pretty dark amber in color and you can't even see the bottom-but the fish can......


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Oldfishlady for your insight!
There is a lot of info on it in Japanese - styrofoam containers seem to be one of the spawning containers of choice for a lot of different fish here... But nothing in English. I suppose that as we can't give fish truly natural habitats to breed in, whatever works for them is good. 

I found the outdoor aspect really appealing as we have tons of mosquitos around here so there would likely be plenty of fresh food. :lol: 
I also found the pics of putting jars holding males into the styrofoam container with a heater to keep them all toasty a really appealing idea. (Summer is nice and warm, but it gets pretty cool in late autumn.)

I will definitely be keeping the idea in mind for my attempt.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure if you have seen this or not....but this is a little on some of my outside spawns...along with pic...one being a styrofoam container....

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47192


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically everyone (I know) agree that styrofoam keeps temp stable thus is good. But some say styrofoam can be toxic (I have never heard of actual poisoning). These people would paint a layer of cement on the inner walls. Others just let the whole thing age and algae (they say) will take care of any toxic whatever. I've also heard people using them as they are, without extra preparation/conditioning. 

A lot of local breeders use them, in their own way, because they're cheap, easy to clean, easy to stack, keeps temp stable.


----------

